# No NHC This Year, Where Else Can I Go?



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

If you haven't seen/heard NHC is not happening again this year. I loved NHC, because it was only a two hour drive away for me. There were vendors and classes for home and pro, and it focused on Halloween not just horror. Now it looks like it may be dead, and I'm at a loss.
Like most haunters, I'm on a budget. I can't afford plane tickets and extra days off for travel to go to Midwest, West Coast, etc... Most of the so-called Halloween/Haunters conventions I've seen around NJ are primarily horror movie related. I want a Halloween convention with classes for home haunters that is close-ish to home... I live in freakin' NJ and I cannot believe that there is not MORE stuff going on considering that NYC and Philly are like 2-3 hours away. I'm hoping that maybe I'm just out of the loop or something...
So any ideas on where I can go to get my Halloween fix?


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Have you looked into the MHC show in Columbus OH in June? This will be our third year there as a vendor. It is a great show that should have everything you are seeking.


----------



## afkeyboard (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey! 
Haunt Events Near You - 
Next Week:

*Haunt Flea Market*
www facebook com / events /881093585321450 /

August 6th and 7th:

*Haunt Faire*
www haunt-faire com


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Diabolik said:


> Have you looked into the MHC show in Columbus OH in June? This will be our third year there as a vendor. It is a great show that should have everything you are seeking.


That would be awesome, but it is too far away for me.



afkeyboard said:


> Hey!
> Haunt Events Near You -
> Next Week:
> 
> ...


I've seen both and I have work both weekends those have been posted. I won't make it to Haunt Flea, but I do have Haunt Faire under consideration. If you guys didn't have it on the island, I'd totally go. I've had the great displeasure of having to drive out to Long Island for things and absolutely hating it.


----------

